# Lansing area



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Im just getting in to small game hunting this year. What kind of area's am I going to be looking for to find some bunnies? I would think they would feed in field edges, but all the field's on state land seem to be 4 ft tall, not sure if I would be able to see them there. I will not be hunting with dog's, but most likely there will be 2 or 3 of us. If we can get a bird or 2 that would be a bonus!! 

How does squirrle taste by the way, I always seem to see the tree rats when Im deer hunting, would love to take a few of those.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i like squirrel. i usually put enough bbq sauce on to make anything taste good though  
my advice is get your boots on and just have fun trying to find game. when i am searching for bunnies i try to look for the thickest nastiest cover i can find.

good luck, dave


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

predatordave said:


> i like squirrel. i usually put enough bbq sauce on to make anything taste good though
> my advice is get your boots on and just have fun trying to find game. when i am searching for bunnies i try to look for the thickest nastiest cover i can find.
> 
> good luck, dave


 U said it best thinkest nastiest cover u can find!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Nasty thick, briars make it better. Take turns walking through it with the others guarding.
Squirrel IMO has a very good flavor, actually my favorite.


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks much guys, can't wait until I get out there.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

Squirrels are under rated. Very dood to eat. There are scent glands under their front legs. They look like yellow musht kernels. Do remove thoes.
As far as rabbit, I agree with the other posters.

Ed


----------

